
Forget new year’s resolutions and conduct a ‘past year review’ instead - galfarragem
https://tim.blog/2018/12/28/past-year-review/
======
gradys
I've found Alex Vermeer's 8,760 Hours guide[1] immensely valuable. It's also a
guide to doing an annual life review. Maybe one of the best things I've
started doing in the last few years.

Be aware that it will take much longer than 30-60 minutes like the OP. I set
aside 2 or 3 days for it at the end of each year and do 3-5 hours per day.

I follow roughly the template described in the guide, but collapse some of the
12 life areas together into 8 or so.

Even if you can't commit the time to do the whole thing, have a look at the 12
life areas he lists. It can help improve any kind of annual review process you
might have. Just seeing the list can help prompt consideration of aspects of
your life you may have been overlooking.

[1] - [https://alexvermeer.com/8760hours/](https://alexvermeer.com/8760hours/)

------
sgpl
YearCompass [1] is a also a great resource for doing this. It's well
structured and I found it pretty valuable. Used it last year and plan on
filling it out over the next few days again. I initially discovered it via
reddit.com.

[1] [https://yearcompass.com/](https://yearcompass.com/)

------
acjohnson55
I'm a big fan of introspection/retrospection over goal setting. Some goals
connect to meaningful objectives, but I've always felt goal setting to feel
inauthentic and rigid. I end up prioritizing what feels important from day to
day anyway, and I have more trust in those decisions than my big long term
goals.

This is also probably why I don't often finish huge projects, so my approach
isn't without its drawbacks. But I'm okay with that.

~~~
liberte82
I agree with this. Ever since I started doing bi-weekly retrospectives with my
teams, we've gotten much better at improving the things that really need
improving. Goal setting from the top down can be very artificial. I find it
works much better to let the teams discuss their own concerns (and positives)
with how things are going, and provide my own input. We then prioritize just
the top couple of items to action for the next two week period.

It happens quite commonly that the things that I think are most important to
be addressed, are actually not, and more pressing matters are raised. I get
way better buy-in with my teams doing things this way and the improvements
we're making are more tangible.

------
RubenSandwich
My wife and I rather have a new year intention. Something to focus on all
year. My last years was Mental Health as I got into a dark place mentally for
a while and my coming years is Will Power. The single focus has been working
well for us.

------
JeanMarcS
Funny to read that now, as my wife have made our kids (9 yo) do it on paper
today.

She also told them to keep it when they feel down to remember all their past
achievements.

I should do it now I guess as it seems a good booster.

------
tluyben2
My wife and I always do both in the last 7 days (so now) of the year. Review
is good but coming year resolutions (which are goals) is also good.

